# My Favorite Strains: Chelsea Wolfe



## burnin1 (Aug 7, 2015)

*My Favorite Strains: Chelsea Wolfe *

By Dabbie Reynolds · Thu Aug 06, 2015

By far, one of our favorite performers is Chelsea Wolfe, whose moody, intense and ethereal style makes her sound wholly unique. Her brand-new album, _Abyss_, is her most personal yet, exploring her bouts with sleep paralysis and imagining it as an altered state between dreams and reality. 
Eerie as that may be, Chelsea enjoys a different sort of enhanced reality via cannabis. So we recently asked the California native about her favorite strains to medicate with. Her selections were mostly Cannabis Cup winners and entrants, which reinforces something we already knew - the lady has good taste!

Here are Chelsea Wolfe's 5 Favorite Strains in her own words.






_"Ive been into weed for a long time off and on, but for years I would only smoke homegrown from my bandmates dad. I still believe its the best, most posi high, but as a singer I started to realize that the outdoor stuff was a bit harsh. I finally got my medical marijuana card (would much rather smoke/eat weed than take big pharma drugs for anxiety) and started exploring the realm of club weed. These are probably all well-known strains, but I dig them._ - Chelsea Wolfe

*1. BLUE DREAM*: I was drawn to this one for the name, but ended up really loving it. Its a chill hybrid that lasted a long time and helped me focus. I like to be productive when I smoke and this strain is great for that for me personally. I dont really smoke on tour, I smoke on my off time at home when I can work on **** and let my mind wander.





*2. SOUR DIESEL*: My friend in the band Screature shared some with me last time I was visiting Sacramento. It was easy on my lungs and it came on quick, but didnt last more than 30 minutes, so it makes a good daytime weed. I made some of this strain into edibles as well, and it lasts a lot longer that way - obviously, but equally as mellow and happy.




*3. GIRL SCOUT COOKIES*: Lovely hybrid. Takes me from stressed out to a good head space pretty fast, and helps me sleep better and with less nightmares/sleep paralysis.




*4. GREEN CRACK*: This is a good one for when you have a lot of little things to do. It creeps on slowly but then youre really in it for a while. I hate the name, but it makes sense because it makes you really energetic.




*5. WHITE WIDOW*: I very appropriately tried this in a coffeeshop in Amsterdam when I was like 22, but Im into it again. Its a very positive and creative strain. Also its so pretty and smells earthy, which I love.





http://www.hightimes.com/read/my-favorite-strains-chelsea-wolfe


----------

